# Mid Atalntic Holiday Rally



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I know we are just getting into the full swing of summer, but I had an idea.

How about one last get together for us Mid-Atlantic Outbackers.........

I was thinking about November 10-13 at Ft. Whaley Campground just west of Ocean City, MD. Right in Willty3's backyard...... laugh.gif

Fort Whaley

Ft. Whaley is the sister campground of Frontier Town, where we had the Spring Mid-Atlantic Rally this year.

Rates for the end of the season are $30 a night and we could probably get a row of sites.

Menu ideas included Chincoteague Oysters and Smoked or Deep Fried Turkey.

It will be chilly, but hey, with a nice campfire and plenty of beverages.......It could be a lot of fun.

Let me know if anyone is interested and I will work on getting a block set up.

BTW......November 10 is the Observation of Veterans Day. So......Some of us may have off.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim

We have several people interested. I just wanted to re-post this in the Rally Section to see if there is anymore interest.

We are also thinking of getting a group together to shoot Sporting Clays and another to go shopping...


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We are in 
Darlene and Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man,

You East Coasters really know how to do this rally thing! Seems like about a rally a month over there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Count us in

Will


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I guess it is too early to load the trailer now? I am in...now the DW.....who cares I can go without her!!!

Gary


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I guess it is too early to load the trailer now? I am in...now the DW.....who cares I can go without her!!!
> 
> Gary


You're pretty brave to say that. Guess she doesn't check the forum. I wouldn't tick off any of the wifes. They might tattle.









Darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> I guess it is too early to load the trailer now? I am in...now the DW.....who cares I can go without her!!!
> 
> Gary


You're pretty brave to say that. Guess she doesn't check the forum. I wouldn't tick off any of the wifes. They might tattle.









Darlene
[/quote]

LOL









Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Okay,

Here is the deal.

Call Alice or one of her cronies at Ft. Whaley Campground Fort Whaley @ 410-641-9785.

Mention that you want to book under the Group Camping Reservation for Tim Sauer (or mention Outbackers). The rate is $27.00 per night. She has at least 5 sites together blocked off right now in Row E.

Remember Friday November 10-12, 2006. Friday is the observation of Veterans Day. Some of us may have off.

Let me know if you have any questions.

She is holding the sites for today. Remember you can cancel up to 11/3/06 with no penalty. So book now!!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just booked....E8.......right next to Tim.....

Of course there will be no drinking right???

Gary


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Just booked....E8.......right next to Tim.....
> 
> Of course there will be no drinking right???
> 
> Gary


 Gary, 
You know us better than that. We are a well behaved conservative group known for our good manners and calm temperments. Yeah, right! Can't wait to sit around the campfire and tell lies with you guys.
Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Just booked....E8.......right next to Tim.....
> 
> Of course there will be no drinking right???
> 
> Gary


 Gary, 
You know us better than that. We are a well behaved conservative group known for our good manners and calm temperments. Yeah, right! Can't wait to sit around the campfire and tell lies with you guys.
Darlene
[/quote]

Okay....Get the chant going...........Oysters and Beer, Oysters and Beer, Oysters and Beer............

Gary...We better be sure we have enough beer...................

You think we can talk Don and Peg into this one?????

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm allergic to seafood Tim, so we must have something else on the menu. Beer sounds good for the DH. For me, Filet Mignon would be good.

Just to note, I am on E-10. Yippee!!! We'll bring the music and with Gary handling the beer, we've got a party









Darlene


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Were In!! E-7. For those that want some, I should have some homebrew available. Man we are getting well known. All I had to say was "I'm with the Outbackers group" She couldn't say enough about how quick all of us were signing up.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

OK for just one weekend I will drink.......

Is November too late for crabs??????

The filet sounds good too.

Let me know what we need and I will do what I can.

Gary


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Sure wish we could go







We'll just be getting back from my sister's wedding in Ohio. Have a little fun for us.

Mrs. Wingnut


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

We are in E-6!!

Will


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Come on Don and Peg......lets get your site reserved!!!

Gary


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Come on Don and Peg......lets get your site reserved!!!
> 
> Gary


Gary,
You are the salesman. You get Peg to agree and you have no problem with Don. All you have to do if figure out how he can get his vinyl siding on by wintertime with 7 rallies already booked and I'm sure he could be coaxed into coming. Get Peg a Beer in NF and they'll be in the bag.

Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Come on Don and Peg......lets get your site reserved!!!
> 
> Gary


Gary,
You are the salesman. You get Peg to agree and you have no problem with Don. All you have to do if figure out how he can get his vinyl siding on by wintertime with 7 rallies already booked and I'm sure he could be coaxed into coming. Get Peg a Beer in NF and they'll be in the bag.

Darlene
[/quote]

Well.....We could go up one weekend and help out!!!!!!

Tim


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I just looked at the campground on line...this is the cutest campground I have ever seen. I wish my kids were still little...or that I had me some grandbabies...it sure looks like fun!!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Come on Don and Peg......lets get your site reserved!!!
> 
> Gary


Gary,
You are the salesman. You get Peg to agree and you have no problem with Don. All you have to do if figure out how he can get his vinyl siding on by wintertime with 7 rallies already booked and I'm sure he could be coaxed into coming. Get Peg a Beer in NF and they'll be in the bag.

Darlene
[/quote]

Well.....We could go up one weekend and help out!!!!!!

Tim
[/quote]

Tim,
I suggested that and he said some things a man has to do by himself. Maybe we could change his mind.
Darlene


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

I need to run this by the DW, but it looks good that we will be able to go. The campground looks great.

I'll know more tomorrow.
keep your fingers crossed for us.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> Come on Don and Peg......lets get your site reserved!!!
> 
> Gary


Gary,
You are the salesman. You get Peg to agree and you have no problem with Don. All you have to do if figure out how he can get his vinyl siding on by wintertime with 7 rallies already booked and I'm sure he could be coaxed into coming. Get Peg a Beer in NF and they'll be in the bag.

Darlene
[/quote]

Well.....We could go up one weekend and help out!!!!!!

Tim
[/quote]

Tim,
I suggested that and he said some things a man has to do by himself. Maybe we could change his mind.
Darlene
[/quote]

I wish LOL


----------

